
Chrome blocks Java by default, declares it a plug-in that's "not widely used" - hanszeir
http://i.imgur.com/zXJ6m.png
======
troymc
Does anyone know the statistics on how widely Java is used for client-side
stuff on the web?

I get the feeling that Flash, JavaScript, and even Silverlight are used far
more often today (client-side).

One notable exception is Wikipedia, which uses Java to play its Ogg Vorbis
(audio) files in browsers without native Ogg Vorbis support. But that's just a
stop-gap measure to fix a deficiency in older browsers.

